# Gebrauchte, gut erhaltene MAGURA HS 33 Raceline D in neogelb zu verkaufen!



## Steppenwolf_80 (15. August 2008)

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir bietet gerade seine MAGURA HS33 Raceline D in neongelb bei Ebay an! Bremse ist gut in Schuss!
Hat lange Zeit gute Dienste geleistet und hat nach wie vor excellenten Biss (Magura eben )!
Verkauft die Bremse wegen Neuanschaffung eines Komplettbikes . . . und da ist natürlich auch wieder eine Magura an Bord 

Also wer Interesse hat:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290252373047&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

...kann unter dem Link mitsteigert!


----------

